# Miley Cyrus & Alizêe bootyshake 2x



## steven91 (13 Juni 2011)




----------



## Buterfly (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus bootyshake 2x*

:thx: für die gifs

Das zweite gif stammt jedoch von Alizêe. Ich hab's mal korrgiert


----------



## steven91 (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus bootyshake 2x*



Buterfly schrieb:


> :thx: für die gifs
> 
> Das zweite gif stammt jedoch von Alizêe. Ich hab's mal korrgiert



stand aber beides unter miley cyrus


----------



## Software_012 (13 Juni 2011)

Danke für das tolle Alizée Gif
¦
¦
¦
*


----------



## Punisher (13 Juni 2011)

seht scharf


----------



## Sachse (13 Juni 2011)

*AW: Miley Cyrus bootyshake 2x*



steven91 schrieb:


> stand aber beides unter miley cyrus



hast auch Recht, 

das erste ist bei einem Auftritt zur _Can't be Tamed_-Tournee 2010 entstanden, das zweite stammt aus der _Wonder World tour_ 2009

Da ich hier keine externen Links posten kann, sucht mal das gif unter tineye, gibt's Haufen Treffer


----------



## G3GTSp (18 März 2012)

klasse gifs danke


----------

